# Gerber Ghoststrike Fixed Blade



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

I just purchased a Gerber Ghoststrike fixed blade knife for every day carry as a get off of me knife. I always have an old Buck Bucklite folder clipped to my front pocket, but as a defensive knife, it doesn't work in force on force situations where speed is paramount. So what I am looking for is a small, easily concealable, defensive knife if I choose not to use my pistol.

I own several other Gerbers including a circa 1980's boot knife, a current Prodigy Tanto, and several pocket folders. The retail price of the Ghoststrike is about $59, and at first glance, seems to fit the bill of what I'm looking for.

http://www.gerbergear.com/Tactical/Knives/ghostrike-fixed-blade_31-002720

For those that hate links, here's the short version. It is 6.9 inches overall, with a 3.3 inch non-serrated blade. The skeletonized handle is rubber coated with a forefinger notch and weighs 3.6 oz with the glass filled nylon sheath.

After getting it home and actually being able to handle it, here's my initial thoughts:

First, the sheath retains the knife extremely well, maybe a bit too much, but will probably loosen a tad bit over time. It uses a twin pair of arms with what appears to be metal pin inserts to grab the knife at two indents. The sheath easily converts from either a traditional vertical sheath to a horizontal sheath with just a screwdriver. It is very thin in either configuration and conceals easily. The biggest problem I had with the sheath is that it does not allow a full grip on the handle, but I will probably remedy that by trimming it to my preference.

The knife itself is well made, but is the only Gerber knife that I've owned that needed sharpening from the get go. Might have been a new guy that day, but it was easily corrected. The handle is fairly ergonomic, but not very hand filling. I've got smaller hands and found it necessary to add a paracord wrap around the last half of it to get a better purchase on it while drawing the knife. You really can't completely wrap the handle without interfering with the sheath. I can't really say anything about the balance of the knife, because it is so light, and it's not really an issue with a knife that is only used to keep someone off of your primary weapon or as a last resort.

All in all, I'm a little disappointed in the Ghoststrike. I've carried many Gerber's over the years and this one just doesn't measure up. It is an interesting knife but not one that I would tell my friends to run out and buy. Will it work, yes. 
At roughly $60 plus tax, I think that there are other knives out there that will do the same job for less. The search continues...


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Balls004,

Thanks for the input on the Ghost Strike. I was seriously considering getting one to wear horizontally on the back of my belt for a quick reaction blade (if/when needed), but your write up on it just changed my mind. So I will keep looking for something else to fill the bill.

Funny thing is I also carry a Buck Tanto folder clipped to my pocket and own several Gerber folders and fixed blades. I do like the Gerber knives.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Since you are disappointed and Oldvet is looking for something different; I would recommend looking into the Ka-Bar TDI. I have a few of them and really like 'em. I have one my duty belt behind my dual mag pouch, one that I wear in plain clothes IWB at about 8 o'clock and one in my primary BOB & GHB. They are a fighting knife made for fast and dirty encounters but can be used however one sees fit. They are well made and come in several sizes and price ranges.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

I promise that the next knife will not be a clam pack knife that I can't actually hold in my hand before I buy. I'm old enough to know better...

I actually have two get off me knives that I made, and really like. The first was for my wife, who travels a lot due to her job, and my daughter liked it and wanted mine. Everyone knows that Dad isn't going to say no, especially when she is in college and probably has more reason to need one than I do. 

So, this will knife will do until I find something that works better. I'd like to handle the Ka-Bar Sentry recommended and see how it feels. Looks kinda goofy, but if it does the job, who cares?


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks Sentry, I do like ka-Bar knives (my main "fighting" knive is a Ka-Bar Tanto with the 7" blade). I will check out the Ka-Bar TDI, it looks interesting and just might "fit the bill".


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Buck>Gerber. 24-7-365.


----------



## txpossum (Apr 10, 2011)

420HC blade steel. Not a high end knife steel.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

indeed. kind of soft for a small blade.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have recently bought the Gerber remix serrated. Very sharp and easy to sharpen. It is a folding clip but opens pretty easy. Also has the large finger hole and that gives it more stability when using it. 2 thumbs up for that knife.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Found a pic.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Balls004 said:


> So, this will knife will do until I find something that works better. I'd like to handle the Ka-Bar Sentry recommended and see how it feels. Looks kinda goofy, but if it does the job, who cares?


These knives are awesome! They were originally designed for police officers to carry in a weakside draw. about 2 years ago I took a defensive knife fighting course. Part of the course covered this knife and it's origially intended uses. It is especially useful for weapon retention (protecting your sidearm from an attacker). I highly recommend it.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I bought this little beast about 3 months ago, carried it daily AND HAVE YET TO NEED TO SHARPEN IT!
Has to be American, but the price says "China" Wish he'd had more.


----------

